# wattles?



## Bedste (Jun 20, 2012)

What are wattles on a doeling? What does that mean?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 20, 2012)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_xjvZfRDsKwY/Sgw-1En-zTI/AAAAAAAADF4/qimzAP3cbjo/s400/IMG_3232.JPG

http://www.extension.org/mediawiki/files/8/8d/GoatToggenburg2.jpg

Those are wattles. Little "flabs" of skin that hang down from their neck area. Some goats have it and some don't.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 20, 2012)

Is it a bad thing? A lot of pettig zoo goats have it I've noticed, never knew what is was called , other the it was creepy, lol


----------



## crazyland (Jun 20, 2012)

Some of my herd has them. 
Wattles are free jewelry for goats at birth. 

Here is a good picture of my buck showing it.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 21, 2012)

No wattles aren't bad. I guess they would be bad on a breed of goat that isn't supposed to have them. lol My Kikos buck, Moses, has them too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 21, 2012)

It is one of those things that some people like and some don't. Doesn't harm anything and doesn't hurt anything. Just if you like looking at them or not.


----------



## Teeah3612 (Jun 21, 2012)

I think they are cute!


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 21, 2012)

I would cut them off at birth, only because I like a clean looking neck.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jun 21, 2012)

If I raised goats, I'd cut them off, too. They look funny to me lol


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 21, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> If I raised goats, I'd cut them off, too. They look funny to me lol


X2

They look like they have a parasite or something..


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 21, 2012)

Listen to the HATERS!! lol
I was NOT a fan of them and didn't like them either, but after I got Moses they grew on me and I like them now. I don't love them,but it doesn't matter to me if they have them or not.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 21, 2012)

LOL !!


----------



## crazyland (Jun 21, 2012)

They are a dominant gene so I just wouldn't breed a goat with them.  Easy to keep them out of your herd.

Sorry it is a sore subject for me. Not into cutting parts (ears, tails, wattles) off any animal for my personal pleasure.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 21, 2012)

crazyland said:
			
		

> They are a dominant gene so I just wouldn't breed a goat with them.  Easy to keep them out of your herd.
> 
> Sorry it is a sore subject for me. Not into cutting parts (ears, tails, wattles) off any animal for my personal pleasure.


I cut wattles off. Of my chickens. And their combs. But a friends friend has managed (in 22 years  )to seperate the gene, so he can have a chicken with wattles and no comb and vice versa or neither of them both.He did it cause he thought it was cruel to cut off the wattles n' comb (whether it was because you lived in a cold climate or because its required for showing)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow. That's cool.


----------



## Bedste (Jun 21, 2012)

what is so awesome is that none of us mind much when we jump from talking goats to talking chickens.  I am sure that generally speaking if you have one you prob have the other so it all applies!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 21, 2012)

Bedste said:
			
		

> what is so awesome is that none of us mind much when we jump from talking goats to talking chickens.  I am sure that generally speaking if you have one you prob have the other so it all applies!


Lol, you are so right! Speaking of which, I was just gonna jump to dogs and how my friend cuts off the dew claw because she mushes them and the claw can get ripped off (which is more painful then having it cut off hen their a day old) 

Straw- Ya, it is cool 

You know whats AWESOME about BYH? Is everyone is NICE! On BYC, I've gotten BANNED because I was in a fight someone was being such a jerk ! And i have like 5 warnings!!! But I've only ever gotten 1 warning on here (for a stupid thing, my fault) but never once have I gotten in a fight. BYC has turned to HIGHSCHOOL whle BYH is still elementary where everyone is still your friend


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm not even on BYC, but I must say I'm on two different goat forums, and this one is far and away my favorite  Everyone on my other one is so.....stuffy sometimes. AND they don't have fun there 

As for the wattles thing, I think they look nice on some goats, others not so much...I didn't even know chickens COULD get wattles!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 22, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I'm not even on BYC, but I must say I'm on two different goat forums, and this one is far and away my favorite  Everyone on my other one is so.....stuffy sometimes. AND they don't have fun there
> 
> As for the wattles thing, I think they look nice on some goats, others not so much...I didn't even know chickens COULD get wattles!


Umm...Hank... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 see the red things hanging down? Those are wattles

Not o be mean, but that got a small giggle outta me


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 22, 2012)

Ohhh! I didn't know what they were called! Sorry, I'm a goat person....haven't had chickens in a very long time


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 22, 2012)

its fine, I was just showing ya


----------



## Bedste (Jun 23, 2012)

Do people really cut off the wattles off the chickens?  I never knew that.....  O and BYC  what happened to BYC.  I have a difficult time even read it anymore.  The forum has changed and it is hard to browse comments and recent posts.   BYH is user friendly


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 23, 2012)

Its actually pretty easy. It just takes some time to get used to it  But this one is much more user friendly, yes. 

Well, they do it for a couple reasons - Say, here in Alaska, if you have say a Leghorn, with the huge wattles and comb, their not gonn last long. So its more humane to cut them. And there is a secret you HAVE to know when cutting combs or wattles. Its not as important to know HOW to, but WHEN to. On a New moon, you cut the wattles and combs cause all the blood in is the legs. In a full moon,you remove the spurs (some people do some people dont, I dunno, seems useless to since their just nails...). And for say an OEGB (old english bantam), to show them you have to cut them off.


----------

